# what age do you breed?



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

What is the age to breed bucks and does?


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

It depends on what breed of rabbit you have. Some start as early as 5 months of age. A small breed doe is normally ready to mate when she is 5 months old, and a buck is ready at 6 months. The medium size doe is ready to breed when she is 6 months old and the buck at 7 months. The heavy breed doe is ready at 8 months and the buck is ready at 9 months. 

Good Luck.


----------



## BalloonMountain (Nov 6, 2006)

It all depends on what breed/size of rabbits you are talking about (as well as a lot of other factors ... use of rabbit, condition of rabbit etc)... The smaller breeds mature quicker than the larger ones do. I bet you will get a lot of different answers to this question and they will all be right for each individual. I personally breed mid size meat rabbits and as a general rule I breed the does no earlier than 18 weeks and the bucks at 24 weeks or older. Just try to keep them lean (not skinny) so as to minimize problems from being overweight. Good Luck, I hope that helps...


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

we have a mixed collection of animals.
Our buck is a new zealand white.
Then we have does that are mini lop, checkered giant and new zealand cross.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

According to the data you furnished My 3 does are old enough as are the bucks. However the Extreme heat or Cold can affect the breeding schedules too right?? As I won't breed my does in 100 plus degree heat. And A person in Northern Mich would not breed outside in Dec. As the offspring would not survive. Corect???


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

That is the problem, we wanted to get some litters this year, but the guy we bought the does from told us to breed at 9 monthes old for the does.
That would put us in the middle of our winter.
So no litters for us this year.


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

I raise NZW and Californians *for profit*. 

When selecting stock to produce fryers for fast growth, it also
translates to the growth of the breeding does and bucks if managed
properly. My NZ does are bred at 4 to 4 1/2 months weighing
8 pounds. The Californians are usually a week behind. The does
are not "stunted" as their mature weight is from 10 to 13 pounds.

The bucks are started at 5 to 5 1/2 months.

However, if the rabbits are not carefully selected for early maturity,
you may encounter problems.

Good luck with the rabbit venture.

Linda Welch
Texas Rabbit Connection


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

If going to breed you need to breed your rabbits when it isn't to hot because if it is to hot the bucks sperm count will drop plus if have babies an it in the high 90 mark the babies will most likely die. Do not breed in the winter because if it gets to cold the babies will die from getting to cold. I'm bred my does in the later part of spring now have babies. I have 4 other does due in the next 3 an 4 weeks an I will not breed them until it gets a little cooler but not cold. When it gets closer to winter we will not breed none of ours due to it gets pretty cold here.

Good Luck an enjoy your rabbits. Now on my indoor rabbits I will keep breeding them until winter then stop, So they can have a break from having babies but of course I will be into breeding other animals.


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

I have NO Experience, however, I have often read that the does are bred within days of weaning a litter....and this is kept up throughout the year, producing 5+ litters.

So, may I safely assume that these rabbits are kept inside in a "controlled environment" as opposed to the ones mentioned earlier in this thread?

Just trying to "clear things up" in my thinking. I'd like to sorta know what I'm doing before I get rabbits.

I would guess that a temp above 85 F, daytime, would be "too hot" and a temp below 32 F, at night, would be too cold?

guessing, :shrug: 
Bruce


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

By the looks of it , we'll be breeding in April, with a summer break and then possibly a fall breeding or 2.


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

> I have NO Experience, however, I have often read that the does are bred within days of weaning a litter....and this is kept up throughout the year, producing 5+ litters.


I have no experience with Homesteading and raising rabbits in the general
context that many of the threads are taking. However, I do have 
a bit of experience with raising rabbits for profit and as a business venture. 
*Most* commercial breeders will rebreed the doe *BEFORE* the litters
are weaned. The time to rebreed will usually range from 14/28 days
to 42 days. This will allow from 4 to 8 litters per doe per year. 
Breeders use different breedbacks for different reasons. The breedback
schedule will dictate when the litters are weaned. 



> I would guess that a temp above 85 F, daytime, would be "too hot" and a temp below 32 F, at night, would be too cold?


Not if raising rabbits to be profitable! Rabbits are not always kept in
a controlled environment (I don't) but steps are taken to make 
them comfortable for year round breeding and production. I have 
over 100 breeding age rabbits. It would be a losing venture to 
only breed them according to the above criteria. It also wouldn't 
make my customers very happy. :nono: 

Good comments, Bruce!

Linda Welch


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I breed does at six months.when i raised minilops i bred them year round outside.I breed my dutch in march and its still very cold out.yes i breed in december as well.i usually take break in january and feb.im in Pa.bluebird


----------



## lyceum (Oct 20, 2006)

Small breeds (Mini Rex, etc.) does are ready to breed at 6 months. Bucks, around 5 months. Larger breeds (NZ, Cals) does 8-9 months, bucks 5-6 all depending on the buck. We have had large breed does get bred by litter mates (does that we had bought). One in particular had a very rough time. We had to pull a dead baby and had legs falling off. Never again will a larger doe get bred early. 

Heat will play a huge factor on if they will breed or not. Too many days of 90+ and bucks will be sterile for awhile. Does won't be interested if it is too hot. (Even if the buck can get the job done).


----------

